# Egg in your coffee. Some say its best...



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 16, 2015)

Using an egg as a raft to filter coffee, curious if anyone has tried it. This is new to me

http://now.howstuffworks.com/2015/11/11/egg-your-coffee-some-say-its-the-best-way

Just tried it, makes a super smooth brew. No egg taste what so ever, but it does strip the flavor of the bean a little too much for my taste.


----------



## bkultra (Nov 16, 2015)

Swedish egg coffee is not uncommon in MN so I have experienced it a few times. Not my thing, but I'm more into the third wave ideal.


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 16, 2015)

I think I'd rather have an egg on my plate with a few slices of bacon and buttered toast with freshly roasted, black coffee from my french press on the side.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 16, 2015)

This is one of those very rare times that I kinda wished I drink coffee. I would definitely try this.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Nov 16, 2015)

I've never tried this technique but if you are interested in trying egg coffee without all the straining and filtering etc. a lot of people swear by putting eggshells in the filter basket when brewing coffee. It might cut the bitterness a bit (my dad swears by it but he likes wimpy Airforce coffee) but for me that is not necessarily an advantage. The best way to cut the bitterness is to buy better coffee. Besides, after 20 years in the Navy I approach any coffee that won't stand up a spoon with suspicion.


----------



## buttermilk (Nov 16, 2015)

bkultra said:


> Swedish egg coffee is not uncommon in MN so I have experienced it a few times. Not my thing, but I'm more into the third wave ideal.



Today I learned that there's a name for the current state of coffee production. I had a hard time understanding what modern feminism had to do with coffee.

This is an interesting method, though it doesn't sound to be advantageous besides eliminating the need for a filter. Similar to the traditional method of clarifying consomme. I can see how it makes sense but if I'm going to put animal products in my coffee, I'd rather go back to copious amounts of butter.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 16, 2015)

Buttermilk, agreed, IMO this coffee brewed egg thing its not worth it. Kinda reminds me of Jack Daniels, they filter all the good stuff out of it. 

The secret to a high quality cup of coffee comes down to four things: Beans, water quality and temperature and time. Howard (Schultz--Starbucks), brews his coffee in a mocha pot. Some feel that the French Press offers the best extraction. Is good but I think the mocha pot produces richer more viscous coffee (how I like mine). This egg coffee reminded me of cold brew. It pulled all of the dark and toasty notes out leaving a pale light brown semi-opaque mild coffee flavor. Not my cup of coffee--as it were.

Smurf, I hear what your saying, if your brew is a little bitter:
1.) Descaling and cleaning all coffee pot pieces with white vinegar. I use Urn and Brewer cleaner http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004L8XAW2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 I do this every week. You can see how brown the water gets even after washing it out wth soap.

2.)Clean your grinder. I run some brown rice through, then whole coffee beans to get the rice off the blades. Use a tooth brush to detail. I do this every six months. 

3.) Water: Some of you have heard my H2O rant before. Using water to cook with as an ingredient, must be the highest quality you can find. I use distilled. "Taste and odour threshold concentrations in water were determined for 59 potential drinking water contaminants, including pesticides, phenol, chlorinated phenolic compounds and anisoles, geosmin, 2-methyl-isoborneol and aluminium sulphate" so the scholarly article said.

4.) Use premium beans but they don't have to be fresh roasted or picked by children off the tallest tree on the highest mountain either. I like the French Roast profile and buy mine at Trader Joes (Bay Blend).

5.) Beans that are uniformly ground fresh will give the broadest flavor bouquet. Sorry, those little spice mills that pass as a coffee grinder won't cut it. Better off using a high powered blender (which works). 

6.) Water temperature must be between 195 and 205 degrees. Most electric per style pots brew outside this range. 

7.) When all else fails, sprinkle a dash of salt in your joe. It cuts the rancid bean oils and bitter unwanted flavors. 

Lastly, You don't drink coffee Marc? Dam Pinko


----------



## bkultra (Nov 16, 2015)

buttermilk said:


> Today I learned that there's a name for the current state of coffee production. I had a hard time understanding what modern feminism had to do with coffee.



Lol... You live in a great city and home of one of the "Big three" of third wave coffee (Intelligentsia). Though I know of some even better roaster (IMO) here. It really comes down to purchasing coffee based on its origin and I recommend trying ethiopian yirgacheffe to start.


----------



## ChefJimbo (Nov 16, 2015)

I learned a similar method from a camp cook @ a Canadian fishing lodge. I'm sure some of you remember those blue enamel outdoor pots, the cook would fill it with water, hang it or place it on the coals to boil, once it boiled he added the desired amount of coffee and cracked an egg right in the top of the pot. Let it steep without boiling again and poured off delicious , groundless coffee. No filter required.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 16, 2015)

Many a chef told me that I'd learn to love coffee throughout my career. Just not my thing. But I'd argue that unless you drink coffee straight (black), you don't like it either. Adding creams, sugars, syrups and flavorings is just hiding the coffee bean and its roast.

Believe it or not, a glass of cold water in the morning is all it takes to wake this guy up.


----------



## apathetic (Nov 16, 2015)

Indeed a glass water works very well for me too 
I am not really a coffee person, but interestingly enough, I did find that your choice of coffee makes a difference when you make tiramisu. I tried the same recipe once with nescafe and another time with good coffee in a machinetta, the difference was much bigger than I would have expected


----------



## jackslimpson (Nov 16, 2015)

That scene in "Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid" makes sense now.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 16, 2015)

I've wondered about this for years. Thanks for posting.


----------



## panda (Nov 16, 2015)

99Limited said:


> I think I'd rather have an egg on my plate with a few slices of bacon and buttered toast with freshly roasted, black coffee from my french press on the side.




exactly!!


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Nov 19, 2015)

Long ago in Detroit I bought a bottle of Nature Boy wine. The label boasted, "A pure grape wine with a trace of egg material". Best dollar I ever spent.


----------



## DDPslice (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow learned something new, thanks, I am trying this tomorrow. Funny thing is that I picked up eggs and just roasted a batch so it'll be nice to see how the coffee develops while trying a new method for the next couple of days.


----------



## DarrylSpiers (Nov 25, 2015)

Good idea. I never tried this to make an egg in the coffee but i will try. I love coffee and drink everyday so i will try to use an egg in coffee. I hope i can drink it for getting all the benefits it has.


----------



## daveb (Nov 25, 2015)

@Daryl - what kind of coffee do you like???


----------

